# side by side comparison chart?



## RyRob (May 30, 2015)

They will all work. It really comes down to how much you want to spend and how many tanks you plan on using the reglator for.

If you're looking to run just one tank and looking for a good regulator, the GRO-1 will do anything you need it to. Pretty much anything beyond that is personal preference and budget. I use to own a GRO-1 and it worked flawlessly for over a year. I tore down the tank and sold the regulator to fund a guitar restoration project. I actually plan on buying the mini-ss regulator in a few months for a nano project. 

What are you looking for in a regulator? What do you plan on doing with it?


----------



## Rivka (Feb 24, 2016)

RyRob, not really helpful.
I was not asking to be told what to use, I was asking for a tool to learn what the differences are so i can have a fuller understanding of my hobby. 
I'm here to learn and a side by side comparison is a good way to do that.

Are you from this company?
If so you are not representing it that well, if not, I'm sure i would prefer to hear from them, hence the fact that i posted in their section rather than in a more general heading.

i do appreciate you wanting to help.


----------



## RyRob (May 30, 2015)

Ok........

How about opening up the pages on the website that show you the regulators.....then open up a second page with a different regulator.....resize the windows so they fit on your screen...compare the two....

That "tools" you're looking for is called your eyeballs and a computer. Read the descriptions of the different regulators and pick one. It's not rocket science. 

Really, the only differences are either stainless steel or a larger manifold to run multiple tanks of one regulator. 

So there's your comparison. If you can't comprehend that I'd question your abilities when it comes to actually using the thing. 

Maybe you should try calling GLA (make a phone call??? I know right?) directly instead of posting on a forum that they don't bother looking at (which you could of also figured out by looking at past threads under their section here and realize they hardly respond, if ever). Sometimes you just have to do your own research. Life doesn't always provide a "side by side" comparison to make your decisions easier. 

Good luck with your endeavors...


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

What's funny is, on their website when you click on regulators the first thing it says is: "Check out our Custom CO2 *Comparison Chart *below" and there it is! 

Here's a link even http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators.html Took about six seconds to find.



Rivka said:


> Are you from this company?
> If so you are not representing it that well, if not, I'm sure i would prefer to hear from them, hence the fact that i posted in their section rather than in a more general heading.


Or we can just keep waiting on the vendor....


----------



## Rivka (Feb 24, 2016)

frankly, you folks are shocking rude. i have read, i have lurked and read and learned tons, i have had fish tanks for years and worked on other topic forums for decades, I'm not a idiot. i have studied their website backwards and forward.

yes they have a side by list of what the different units are build with and of, and i have read that, I'm not a nitwit. i was asking for something more comprehensive about how this affected overall use scenarios, not going to get anything you don't ask for right?

and then i posted on a vendor page a question to the vendor and instead got numerous snarky remarks making assumptions as to what i have done and my general competence. if you don't have something helpful to say, why do you feel the need to post away? this forum has in general a very good smart functional feel to it, let's not act like trolls now.

yes it seems like the company does not post frequently, it is still reasonable to have posted in a vendor area a clear question and expect to be spared snark.


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

Rivka said:


> frankly, you folks are shocking rude. i have read, i have lurked and read and learned tons, i have had fish tanks for years and worked on other topic forums for decades, I'm not a idiot. i have studied their website backwards and forward.
> 
> yes they have a side by list of what the different units are build with and of, and i have read that, I'm not a nitwit. i was asking for something more comprehensive about how this affected overall use scenarios, not going to get anything you don't ask for right?
> 
> ...


nobody was snarky until you were. You could've easily responded to RyRob's first comment that you were interested in a vendor response, but you didn't. You responded that you weren't looking to be told what to use in response to comment in which you were not told what to use and where the specific questions "What are you looking for in a regulator? What do you plan on doing with it?" were asked. 

You ask "If you don't have something helpful to say, why do you feel the need to post anyway?". The issue is that he WAS trying to be helpful. The vast majority of people on this forum are going to try and help you (god knows they've helped me), but if you act like a jerk to them, I suppose you might expect to get snark in response. Human nature.


----------



## trustbran (Jun 27, 2006)

I did not see anyone being rude to you....except YOU... I think the advice RyRob originally gave you is good advice take in as part of your research anyways. I think if you are polite to others on this forum (like any other forum) then you will get tons of helpful folks to guide you on what you really want. 

Hope you have a better day,
-Brandon


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

*Odd layout*

I have been digging around the GLA page for the last few days trying to find the difference between gro and pro models and all I noticed was the different metal used.

I must have opened the comparison page a dozen times and never realized that the chart was way at the bottom of the page below the menus for ordering each individual regulator.


----------

